# Apple monitor with PC box



## mset (Apr 24, 2002)

Hi all

This is a cut and paste from the other thread I just started. 

"I went to the eco-recycling place today and off to the side were about 15 iMacs and a bunch of Apple Monitors. They looked so nice and new, so I asked the guy about them. He said the local Public school board brought them in and that they still worked, the board just couldn't be bothered to sell them (??). The guy knows my folks and we talked for a bit and then he said 'Well, I see nothing...' and looked at the iMacs and looked at me and then walked away."

I started a thread asking about getting through password protection on an iMac.

The other problem I am having is this. I plugged an Apple monitor into the VGA out on the (old) PC box that my parents have. The monitor they are using must be about 12" diagonal but they always say "It's fine for us". 

The Apple monitor is working all right... the PC prompted me to find a new driver when I first plugged it in, and seemed to be able to find the driver it needed. The problem is, I can't get the monitor to display the color red! The monitor prompted me to set the colour preference to 'High Colour'. There was 'High 16 bit' so I chose that (In Control Panels --Displays--Settings).

However, no matter what resolution or colour configuration I choose, I can't get the monitor to display red properly.

Can anyone tell me if this is fixable? The monitor is displaying other colours all right, although they are definitely a bit off - I can go to familiar websites and the colours don't appear as they usually do.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

It might be worth posting here.


----------



## mset (Apr 24, 2002)

excellent, I'll try. Thanks


----------

